# Kanji Id please?



## nico1180 (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks in advance, bought this from yoshihiro a few years back and was curious what the kanji reads as.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 7, 2021)

shippuu yoshihiro.
Could also be read Hayate yoshihiro but I think it's the former.


----------



## nico1180 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ahh, bummer I was hoping it would have some clues as to who the maker was...


----------



## KenHash (Jan 7, 2021)

Maybe some member here knows where they source.


----------

